# Mulch Installation & Shrub Trimming - Call us!



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Need some winter landscaping done before the spring/summer gets here?
We do professional lawn service on a practical budget!

*Mulch Installation
*Shrub Trimming
*Leaf Removal
and lots more, plus we offer a full line a lawn care needs for the Spring/Summer growing season.

Give us a call!!!
850-776-3761

Firemans Cut Lawn Service
:thumbup:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Mulch*

Are you interested in buying pine straw? I have a friend who raises it in Central Alabama, sells it for 3.50 a bale.
20 lb round bales, about 20% more mulch for the money


----------

